# Updating my rig



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=170179226460&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

bidding on that currently  it will be a steal if i can get it for the $25 its at right now

also looking at Enzotech Extreme-X 120 Forged Copper CPU Cooler from sladesurfer

this should make my rig a little more Crysis friendly


----------



## Mandown (Dec 23, 2007)

I would start asking him question like if it was overclocked and how long it has been used. It would be a great mobo if you could get it for that cheap.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2007)

its guarenteed non DOA so i dotn really care past that it will o better than my current mobo if it has bus locks 

but yea i will email him and make sure its not been overvolted to death


----------



## Mandown (Dec 23, 2007)

remember not being DOA means it'll run but that doesn't mean that everything works on it, so be sure to ask the hell outta him about everything just to be sure. and for that price i would be a little suspicious, since he didn't describe a lot about it. But if everything is great than i will hate you for getting it cause i would like to have it. hehe. and goodluck


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks ill make sure to ask about everything


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2007)

i asked and he has oc'd with the mobo...im waiting for a response on if everything is working 


NO issues with the mobo and its never had the voltages changed on anything 


i hope i win this auction!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

got a gemini 2 off ebay $22.50 shipped now i need 2x120mm fans what should i get?


lost the DFI mobo though outbid w/ 7 sec left


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2007)

cdawall said:


> got a gemini 2 off ebay $22.50 shipped now i need 2x120mm fans what should i get?
> 
> 
> lost the DFI mobo though outbid w/ 7 sec left



I use the Gemin II and it is  sweet.   For fans i use 2 Rosewill 120mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200021

The controllers are pretty cheap but the fans are good so are the fan grills.  This time of year i don't use the fan and it stays under 35c in summer though with those fans in a room of 96f i hit 47c.

Idle temps did not go down much like 1-2c but under load it kicks in big time and it's like it will not allow it to get to hot.

Shame you did not get the cooler earlier as it was free after rebate lol.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks

really they were free? :shadedshu


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 24, 2007)

CDA-Wall I got some spare parts laying around my house and fans lemme know what u need


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2007)

cdawall said:


> thanks
> 
> really they were free? :shadedshu



Yep, they did a $15 rebate and i got mine all ready one reason i got it as $15 on that cooler is sweet.  Then they did a full rebate after lol...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41485&highlight=GeminII
But i did not get any replys looool.. then some one else posted ages after lol.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43024&highlight=GeminII

It is heavy, I'm hoping to be able use it with a INTEL later on if AMD don't get there act together later next year.


----------

